# Keine Parameterüberageb bei XP WAMP System



## Dukeatcoding (6. Januar 2004)

Ich versuche gerade auf nem Laptop mit windows XP WAMP ans laufen zu bekommen soweit auch kein Thema nur genau wie es schon bei einem Win98 Laptop war kann ich keine Paramter per URL übergeben sowas wie z.B. 

login.php3?passwort=dieter ihr wisst schon , da es auf beiden Betriebssystemen so war könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es ein Problem mit der Konfiguration ist hat da jemand eine idee ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Januar 2004)

Nein, das ist normal. Die Standard PHP Einstellung ist nun schon seit geraumer Zeit (laaaaaaange Zeit  ) so das man die Variablen per $_GET["variablenname"] , $_POST["variablenname"] oder get und post per $_REQUEST["variablenname"].
Ansonsten muß man in der PHP.ini "Register Globals" einschalten.

EDIT:

Ups, habe $_COOKIE["variablenname"] vergessen


----------



## Dukeatcoding (8. Januar 2004)

Jo danke ich habe erst mal inner php.ini die globalen wieder angeschaltet bis ich das skript mal umcode


----------

